# Create my own tackle-twill logo from scratch.



## biglare (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new to all of this, but I just registered to this site to get advise. 

I want to create my own logo for a sweatshirt. I am the coach of a mens slow pitch softball team, and our team shirts are screenprinted, but I want to put a tackle twill logo on a sweatshirt. It will pretty much be a "one of" design. I want to cut out the logo and letters from tackle twill, and just take it to my local seamstress to sew it on my sweatshirt. Well my question is, what would I need to achieve this? Can I go to my local Joann fabric store and just purchase tackle-twill? On their website I couldnt find it. And will I need to have something under the tackle twill patch to make it more sturdy? My logo is basically a red oval with the word FICO in white letters, inside the oval. (FICO means Farmers Investment Company where I grew up on a farm in Arizona) 

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

I guess the main reason I want to do this, it because it would be a homemade design. No computers or software needed for anything. Just scissors and a sewing machine.

Thank You.
Laureano Rivera
[email protected]


----------

